# Bilge Pump placement



## pymybob (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm going to be placing a bilge pump in my Sea Nymph 14R and I I think I know where I'm placing it but would like to hear opinions on my placement. I'm thinking of putting it here:





Good? Bad? Any thoughts?


----------



## Johnny (Apr 20, 2015)

perfect


----------



## RivRunR (Apr 22, 2015)

Looks good, but I raised mine off the deck about 1/2" so it wouldn't be as prone to sucking in dirt, etc.


----------



## muskiemike12 (Apr 22, 2015)

I did the same as rivrunr and attached mine to the transom support using a small piece of aluminum angle.


----------



## onthewater102 (Apr 22, 2015)

Might want to put it on the other side of the transom support - yes it will be set a smidge higher, but it will have the transom support to protect it should the gas tank shift around while trailering the boat.


----------



## pymybob (Apr 22, 2015)

I like the idea of raising it a bit and good call on the gas tank. I plan on having storage on either side of each transom support. Decisions, decisions. Thanks for the input everyone!


----------



## JMichael (Apr 23, 2015)

I'd put it where it had a little clearance on all sides (at least enough to get your fingers in to) in order to be able clean out any leaves or other debris that gets in there.


----------



## rickybobbybend (Apr 25, 2015)

Mike makes a good point on access. Cleaning away debris is important; plus pumps don't last forever and will need to be replaced eventually.


----------



## lugoismad (Apr 30, 2015)

Hey!!!! We have the same boat!!! 

Boat Buddies!!! :mrgreen: 

I put mine on the other side of that rib, because between the two ribs and in front of the drain hole is where I put my fuel cell.


----------



## lugoismad (Apr 30, 2015)

I took some pics for you on how I set mine up.












I plan on painting the bilge area with truck bed liner after I've used it a few times and its gotten rinsed out. The boat sat with leaves rotting in it for years, and the bottom is kinda gungy. waiting until after I take it out a few times and it gets rinsed out well before I paint it.


----------

